# Kent Moore Tools



## williala (Jun 16, 2005)

1993 Pulsar. I'm replacing the outer boots on the drive axles, and the manual calls for Kent Moore tools J34296 and J34297. Does anyone know where I can find these tools, or if I even really need them? They are used when the axle is inserted back into the transaxle.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

williala said:


> 1993 Pulsar. I'm replacing the outer boots on the drive axles, and the manual calls for Kent Moore tools J34296 and J34297. Does anyone know where I can find these tools, or if I even really need them? They are used when the axle is inserted back into the transaxle.


you shouldnt need them. its probably a tool thats used to push the joint into the tranny housing...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

like he said, I don't worry about that stuff...
just seat the axle as far as you can by hand, then use a chunk of wood and a large sledgehammer to tap the axle into place... don't beat on it, but a few taps with a 10lb sledge will seat it fine.. a smaller hammer will just wear you out beating on it all day, but get you nowhere. strange how it works.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Sorry to revive an old thread but for axles I've found that a large full composite dead blow hammer works great. doesn't damage the threads and doesn't bounce off the axle. Really makes it easy so you don't need a piece of wood
Most full composite hammers have a lifetime warranty and the manufacturers know they will be damaged at some point.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

If you have to order from kent moore tools. their only open week days. 1-800-833-3377


----------



## garyf0 (Jan 10, 2007)

Just wondered if there was any update on needing these tools- they are used to align the half shaft without damaging the oil seal. I have a 92 Sentra that I will be changing out the engine in a few days.
thanks


----------

